# Anubias in the wild



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Cameroon.

Anubias barteri var. caladifolia.

Get inspired!










--Nikolay


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Great picture. Interesting how they survive in such obscure areas like a waterfall outcropping.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow, I've often wondered how/where they grow in the wild. Can you post more pictures? This is fascinating!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_dLSVgS5AxBI/SMpj1ZWsReI/AAAAAAAAM9c/sHfBYWPBADI/s400/AnubiasbarterivarcaladiifoliaCameroons.jpg&imgrefurl=http://completeaquarium.blogspot.com/2008_09_01_archive.html&usg=__UcVbMNiPgRZKSB14f5TTY2W22qY=&h=275&w=400&sz=51&hl=en&start=13&tbnid=DBsw5NTlapKDiM:&tbnh=85&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Danubias%2Bin%2Bthe%2Bwild%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats a nice picture! I could go there and take that big chunk home with me


----------

